# Ida give my thanks



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

After a weather event the blue cats are hungry and today was very good. Ran out of bait by noon and luckily the tide too. There where some big fish caught and lost today. The biggest was 47 inches long and pegged my 50lb scale. 


































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

xcellent


----------

